

Study: Vast Ocean of Water is Trapped Inside Crystal "Sponges" in Mantle - touristtam
http://www.dailytech.com/Study+Vast+Ocean+of+Water+is+Trapped+Inside+Crystal+Sponges+in+Mantle/article36062.htm

======
qhoc
So does it mean most alien invasion movies are wrong when they try to suck
water out the ocean for energy? Like in Oblivion? What they could have done is
to stay inside the Earth forever (like in War of the Worlds at least) and
extract water from there instead.

